# Der erste Fisch am Haken !!!!!!!!



## Matt_CDN (22. Oktober 2006)

So nun hats doch noch geklappt .. heute habe ich meinen ersten Fisch gefangen 

Leider war er schon etwas runzlig so dass ich ihn nicht behalten habe ...



Matt

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/4294/img4045shs5.jpg


----------



## fish4fun (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erste Fisch am Haken !!!!!!!!*

Glückwunsch zum ersten Fisch!!! Sauber!

Ein Lachs ist das aber eher nicht, oder?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erste Fisch am Haken !!!!!!!!*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Ein Lachs ist das aber eher nicht, oder?


Neee - aber das WAR mal einer!


----------



## JamesFish007 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erste Fisch am Haken !!!!!!!!*

Mahlzeit


----------



## Matt_CDN (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erste Fisch am Haken !!!!!!!!*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum ersten Fisch!!! Sauber!
> 
> Ein Lachs ist das aber eher nicht, oder?


 

Es ist ein Chum (Lachs) allerdings schon in verbrauchter Verfassung ... Wir haben aber zum Glueck noch ein paar essbare gefangen 

Matt


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erste Fisch am Haken !!!!!!!!*

Hallo Matt,

hau man richtig rein. Zur Zeit geht richtig was ab. Unsere Gäste haben täglich dutzende der Chums gefangen - allerdings auch einige verwendbare dabei. Nachdem es jetzt endlich wieder geregnet hat, sind auch wieder Kings in größeren Zahhlen den Fraser rauf. Ein Gast hatte in der letzten Woche an einem Tag allein 10 Kings. Der Silberlachs läuft sich auch zurechte...
Dazu gabs in letzter Zeit weiße Störe bis 550 Pfund. Also mach mal was!!!


----------



## HD4ever (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erste Fisch am Haken !!!!!!!!*

das hört sich ja gut an !
*meeeeehr Bilder bitte* :m


----------



## Matt_CDN (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erste Fisch am Haken !!!!!!!!*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Matt,
> 
> hau man richtig rein. Zur Zeit geht richtig was ab. Unsere Gäste haben täglich dutzende der Chums gefangen - allerdings auch einige verwendbare dabei. Nachdem es jetzt endlich wieder geregnet hat, sind auch wieder Kings in größeren Zahhlen den Fraser rauf. Ein Gast hatte in der letzten Woche an einem Tag allein 10 Kings. Der Silberlachs läuft sich auch zurechte...
> Dazu gabs in letzter Zeit weiße Störe bis 550 Pfund. Also mach mal was!!!


 
Ich hatte an dem tag gut 15 am haken 

Diese beiden gingen auf den Grill, bzw in die Rauecherkammer. Sie sehen auf dem Bild recht winzlig aus, sie waren aber recht gross... (und schmackhaft!)


http://img279.*ih.us/img279/5274/img4053lj8.jpg

Matt


----------



## Matt_CDN (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erste Fisch am Haken !!!!!!!!*

Hier noch ein Bildchen

http://img97.*ih.us/img97/7442/img3887tx3.jpg


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erste Fisch am Haken !!!!!!!!*

Hallo Matt,
versuch mal den Kaviar der Hundslachse. Der Ketakaviar ist ein Genuß! Sonst sehen die Teile noch sehr gut aus.
Der Hundslachs ist kalt und warm geräuchert ein sehr sehr leckerer Fisch. Ich habe im letzten Jahr von einem unserer Guides einige Stück doppelt warm geräucherten Keta "indian candy" bekommen.
War in Gedicht, so zum knabbern bei Bierchen...


----------



## Matt_CDN (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erste Fisch am Haken !!!!!!!!*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Matt,
> versuch mal den Kaviar der Hundslachse. Der Ketakaviar ist ein Genuß! Sonst sehen die Teile noch sehr gut aus.
> Der Hundslachs ist kalt und warm geräuchert ein sehr sehr leckerer Fisch. Ich habe im letzten Jahr von einem unserer Guides einige Stück doppelt warm geräucherten Keta "indian candy" bekommen.
> War in Gedicht, so zum knabbern bei Bierchen...


 
Wie isst man den Kaviar? einfach roh?

Hier verachtet man die Chums als nicht sehr geschkackvoll .. ich fand ihn aber gegrillt sehr schmackhaft .. Morgen werde ich die geraeucherten stuecke testen 

Matt


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erste Fisch am Haken !!!!!!!!*

Hallo Matt,

wenn du den Kaviar nutzen willst, mußt du den Fisch vorsichtig ausnehmen, den Rogen auf keinen Fall mit Wasser in Verbindung bringen, dann härten die Eihüllen sofort aus.
Den Rogen durch ein sehr grobes Sieb pressen, damit man die Häute herausbekommt. Die einzelnen Eier dann kräftig salzen, in eine Schüssel geben, abdecken und einige Tage stehen lassen, etwas festdrücken.
Der Rogen schmeckt dann so wie er ist auf Toast, Kartoffelbrei, Rührei oder wer weiß wo noch. Aber immer als Zugabe nicht Löffelweise, dann wirds sicher etwas zu heftig.

Der Keta-, auch Hundslachs oder Chum genannt, ist ein sehr guter Speisefisch. Man muß nur darauf achten, dass er nicht zu lange im Fluß war. Der größte Teil der in Deutschland als canadischer Wildlachs grün angebotenen Fische sind Hundslachs.
Die Mär, das er früher nur als Hundefutter benutzt wurde und er daher seinen Namen hat, ist Blödsinn. Der Name dürfte mehr vom Gebiß herrühren.
Ich mag ihn in allen Varianten. Ein Gast von mir, der jetzt nicht mehr praktizierende Angelgerätehändler Eberwein sagte einmal:
Meine Familie mag den Hundslach am liebsten heiß geräuchert - fast wie Schweinsbraten ( das alles auf gut bayrisch..).


----------



## Matt_CDN (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erste Fisch am Haken !!!!!!!!*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Matt,
> 
> wenn du den Kaviar nutzen willst, mußt du den Fisch vorsichtig ausnehmen, den Rogen auf keinen Fall mit Wasser in Verbindung bringen, dann härten die Eihüllen sofort aus.
> Den Rogen durch ein sehr grobes Sieb pressen, damit man die Häute herausbekommt. Die einzelnen Eier dann kräftig salzen, in eine Schüssel geben, abdecken und einige Tage stehen lassen, etwas festdrücken.
> ...


 

Vom gestrigen Fang habe ich den Rogen behalten ... habe leider kein geeignetes sieb, so habe ich die eier per hand abgepopelt ... 


http://img67.*ih.us/img67/2016/img4096it9.jpg


Wieviel Salz ist "kraftig salzen" Ich habe etwas Angst die sache zu versalzen und habe die oberflaeche der schale gesalzen, dann alles untergeruehrt und das ganze ca. 4 mal wiederholt...

Sollte man die Eier in ein Sieb geben, damit alle fluessigkeit abtropft?



http://img66.*ih.us/img66/7610/img4079kf2.jpg

Der Fisch wird heute auf den Grill und der Rest in die Rauecherkammer gehen ..

Welche Farbe muss denn das Fleisch des Chums haben? Ich kenne Lachs immer als rotes Fleisch aber die die fangen haben eher eine normale Fischfarbe: (sieht eher aus wie Thunfisch ...)

http://img54.*ih.us/img54/1403/img4094ib0.jpg

Der Fisch auf dem obigen Bild, der am wenigsten Farbe hat, hatte richtig "lachsfarbenes" Fleisch, obwohl er am verbrauchtesten wa. Er ist aber auch nicht richtig ausgeblutet, vielleicht lag es daran?


Matt

P.S.

mittlerweile funktioniert das Lachsangeln richtig gut  Keine Spur mehr von den Debaklen der letzten Jahre. Die Richtige Ausruestung und Technik haben Wunder gewirkt


----------

